# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Faire vibrer l'iPhone

## Invit

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe actuellement une application dans le cadre de mon BTS,
et j'aimerais ajouter une fonctionnalit qui me permettrais de faire vibrer l'iphone au clique d'un bouton.

Je pense que sa doit pas tre bien compliquer, mais impossible de trouver des informations par rapport  sa, alors si quelqu'un pouvais m'orient :cool:

Merci bien

----------


## remooz

Bonjour,

Ajoutes le framework  ton projet:


```
AudioToolbox.framework
```

Importes le fichier d'en-tte suivant:


```
#import <AudioToolbox/AudioServices.h>
```

Utilises la ligne de code suivante  chaque fois que tu veux faire vibrer ton tlphone:


```
AudioServicesPlaySystemSound(kSystemSoundID_Vibrate);
```

----------


## Invit

Super merci !  ::ccool::

----------

